# How can I export my Shazam tagged songs list?



## KraFT_mk (Jun 30, 2010)

Before formatting my TD2 I made a full backup.
Now I want to transfer my Shazam tagged songs list back.
Simple copy paste from the backup is not working.
Where Shazam is keeping the list of tagged songs?
How do I export that list?
__________
Update: found it!
Can someone please open this attached  shazam.db (from shazam for wm 6.5 ) and return the song list , date and time in some other  format? xls, cvs etc.
Thanks!


----------



## KraFT_mk (Jun 30, 2010)

Update:
Shazam.db file in aplication data\shazam\folder is where all tags are stored.


----------



## MachEnergy (Sep 9, 2010)

Did you have any luck with this?  I was hoping to do the same thing, but I hit a wall when I realized that I don't know how to access files on my Droid's internal storage.  Would you mind pointing me in the right direction?


----------



## KraFT_mk (Sep 22, 2010)

Found nothing so far.
Anyone?


----------



## ianelectro (Oct 14, 2010)

*Incorrect....*

Either the htc hero has a different file structure or this information is inaccurate....
There is no such file path.


----------



## kokenjr (Oct 18, 2010)

I whipped a quick app (attached below) that can back up the shazam database file to your SDCard (in folder "shazambackup") and restores it need be. 

Also you can export the Tagged songs to xml (saved as "exports.xml" in the "shazambackup" folder).

Next i'll probably parse the xml to a more readable format. Maybe CSV? or just Plain Text? Any ideas are welcome! 

Let me know if you have any issues. So far i've only tested it on my G1. Must also have a rooted phone for any of this to work.


----------



## KraFT_mk (Dec 22, 2010)

Can you please open this shazam.db (from wp6.5) and return the song list , date and time in some other format? xls, cvs etc.
Thanks!


----------



## KraFT_mk (Jun 7, 2011)

bump.
Anyone can help? 
See first post.


----------



## plainjane (Jun 7, 2011)

You're dealing with mostly Android here, you may want to ask in a WM or phone specific forum.

(from... Evo/MIUI/Tapatalk)


----------



## p666nn (Jul 21, 2011)

kokenjr said:


> I whipped a quick app (attached below) that can back up the shazam database file to your SDCard (in folder "shazambackup") and restores it need be.
> 
> Also you can export the Tagged songs to xml (saved as "exports.xml" in the "shazambackup" folder).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does not work properly on Desire. Opens the app after installation but "backup" button does not create the backup file and "Export to XML" makes the app force close without exporting anything.

About the export feature - the CSV version would probably be the best.

Thanks!


----------



## KraFT_mk (Jul 26, 2011)

p666nn said:


> About the export feature - the CSV version would probably be the best.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Can you or someone please export attached shazam.db (zip) in any other usable format?
Thanks!


----------



## floydman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Bumb!*

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## moisaal (May 18, 2012)

CSV would be great


----------



## maajake (Jul 8, 2012)

The app's export to xml feature also fails on HTC Evo 4G (GingerBread).


----------



## spectas (Jul 28, 2012)

*Solution with SQLite*

Hi everybody,

I found a solution to export the list via SQLite. I had to find it for myself as I found nothing on the web, but I put it here, so perhaps somebody else is looking for such a solution as well.

This explanation is about how to get Shazam's data base file from your Android phone, access it on your computer and export a list of your tagged songs.

1. COPY FILE FROM PHONE
The data is stored in the file on your Android:
/data/data/com.shazam.android/databases/library.db

You have to copy this file to your Computer to work with it. Probably everybody does this in a different way. Mine was probably a bit more difficult than necessary, there should be simpler ways (e.g. with ssh / scp), but mine was: Opening the Android app "Terminal" and typing in the command: 
	
	



```
cp /data/data/com.shazam.android/databases/library.db /sdcard
```
 Then the file was copyed on the sdcard, which I could access to with my computer via USB cable.

Then you need a program which can open SQLite-Files. There is the command line tool (at least in Linux) "sqlite3", but also graphical tools for Linux/Windows/Mac like the "sqlitebrowser" (Link: sourceforge.net/projects/sqlitebrowser).

2. OUTPUT FROM DATA BASE:
In every of these tools, you can execute SQL-commands. For my output I chose:

```
SELECT a.name , t.title, t.subtitle, t.album, t.subgenre_name, tg.short_datetime, tg.location_name , tg.lat, tg.lon 
FROM artist a, artist_track at, track t, tag tg 
WHERE a.id = at.artist_id AND at.track_id = t._id AND tg.track_id = t._id ORDER BY tg.timestamp;
```
This command displays a list of the songs, ordered by their timestamp.

So with the command line tool "sqlite3" you just type in:


> sqlite3 -line /tmp/library.db "SELECT a.name , t.title, t.subtitle, t.album, t.subgenre_name, tg.short_datetime, tg.location_name , tg.lat, tg.lon FROM artist a, artist_track at, track t, tag tg WHERE a.id = at.artist_id AND at.track_id = t._id AND tg.track_id = t._id ORDER BY tg.timestamp;"

Click to collapse



The output is in lines, you could also let put this in a text file by e.g. adding to this command: 





> "[see above] > shazam-tracks.txt"

Click to collapse



There is also a way to export the data into an html table (just the table, no complete html file), by changing "-line" for "-html". For further details on how to export everything to a different file format (CVS etc) have a look on the Manpage of sqlite3 (command "man sqlite3").

With the graphical tool "sqlitebrowser" it is imho only possible to show this list, not to export it to a textfile. After having opened the .db-file with the program, you chose the tab "Execute SQL" and put there the above SQL command ("SELECT [...]"). Voilà!

3. DETAILS:
What I do like this is combining the necessary data of the database. They are spread over several tables. There is a table "artist" with the list of the artists and their unique ids. Then there is the same for the tracks, "track". In the "artist_track" table there is listed, which artist's id belongs tho which track's id. Finally in the table "tag" there are additional data like the time stamp of the song and even it's geo data tag.
With the SQLite program you can easily watch all the data and add / remove data from the SQL command, as you wish.

So far, I hope, I could help somebody? 

Greetings, spectas


----------



## Flyview (Aug 3, 2012)

spectas said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I found a solution to export the list via SQLite. I had to find it for myself as I found nothing on the web, but I put it here, so perhaps somebody else is looking for such a solution as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!!! It helped me since Shazam no longer gets past the setup screen! 

I found that with SQliteExport you can use your same command above and export to a file of your choice, for example, xls or csv. Here's the link to the little program:

http://www.speqmath.com/tutorials/sqlite_export/index.html


----------



## KraFT_mk (Nov 25, 2012)

Flyview said:


> Thanks!!! It helped me since Shazam no longer gets past the setup screen!
> 
> I found that with SQliteExport you can use your same command above and export to a file of your choice, for example, xls or csv. Here's the link to the little program:
> 
> http://www.speqmath.com/tutorials/sqlite_export/index.html

Click to collapse



Tried but cant do it. I need step by step instruction. Or better, can someone just export the db that I attached? (See OP - first post - shazam.db ?)
Thanks
K


----------



## snakesight (Dec 3, 2012)

*Best solution for exporting from shazam database *

Delete this one please


----------



## snakesight (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello I am new on the forum. I've learned a lot of things in this website, it's time to payback

 I’ve got another solution to this issue….

1.-Download this plugin for Firefox.
    addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager

2.- In Firefox – Tools, select SQLite Manager

3.- In the new window select database – connect database – then open your db from shazam

4.- Then you’ll see two panels. on left panel select track and on right panel, select browse and search then you’ll be able to see all your tag info

5.- On the left panel select track – right click – export table, select csv on right panel then ok.

6.- Open your new saved database with any office (word, excel)

7.- That’s all


----------



## joeyla (Dec 7, 2012)

*Shazam Tags*



snakesight said:


> Hello I am new on the forum. I've learned a lot of things in this website, it's time to payback
> 
> I’ve got another solution to this issue….
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This above works well nice one.

I was trying to do my own program before I saw this.I'm not a programmer but I stuck together a few bits of code I found and hopefully works you you. Use android app Root Browser Lite to copy file from data/data/com.shazam.android/databases/library.db to your sd card. Or use the app posted earlier which does this for you. 

Put library.db file from you Shazam backup in the  same folder as this program and run program and hit 'GetTags' and should get CSV and htm versions of your tags. No error checking or anything fancy in this program. Requires .NET 3.5. May only work on 32-bit machines. I'd like to enhance this and will if people find it useful.

How results should look.


----------



## KraFT_mk (Jun 30, 2010)

Before formatting my TD2 I made a full backup.
Now I want to transfer my Shazam tagged songs list back.
Simple copy paste from the backup is not working.
Where Shazam is keeping the list of tagged songs?
How do I export that list?
__________
Update: found it!
Can someone please open this attached  shazam.db (from shazam for wm 6.5 ) and return the song list , date and time in some other  format? xls, cvs etc.
Thanks!


----------



## joeyla (Dec 8, 2012)

*MyShazTags*



joeyla said:


> This above works well nice one.
> 
> I was trying to do my own program before I saw this.I'm not a programmer but I stuck together a few bits of code I found and hopefully works you you. Put library.db file from you Shazam backup in the  in same folder as this program and hit 'GetTags' and should get CSV and htm versions of your tags. No error checking or anything fancy in this program. Requires .NET 3.5. I'd like to enhance this and will if people find it useful.

Click to collapse



Tidied things up a bit. Updated in previous post download.


----------



## KraFT_mk (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for your time and effort.
Unfortunately, no luck for me. 

After several errors -> continue, I have empty .csv file.
Same with the Firefox add on. 
Here is my file. Can someone try and export the tags?
Thanks.
K


----------



## joeyla (Dec 9, 2012)

KraFT_mk said:


> Thank you for your time and effort.
> Unfortunately, no luck for me.
> 
> After several errors -> continue, I have empty .csv file.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what format your database file is in but it's not Sqlite3. If your really stuck just use a hex editor to get the songs you've tagged from the file. A real pain but maybe only option for now.

For anyone with library.db extracted from and Android device ( Sqlite3 db ) try my program MyShazTags and see if it works for you.


----------



## cloves (Feb 12, 2013)

snakesight said:


> Hello I am new on the forum. I've learned a lot of things in this website, it's time to payback
> 
> I’ve got another solution to this issue….
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Snake thanks for sharing this, its the easiest way. Question when I export to csv I am only seeing the track but no artist. I also did an export artist and it just gave me the artist. Is there anyway to export both the artist and title together into 1 csv. I mean I know I can open up both csv files in excel and copy the colum, but wondering if I can save the step.


----------



## snakesight (Mar 17, 2013)

cloves said:


> Snake thanks for sharing this, its the easiest way. Question when I export to csv I am only seeing the track but no artist. I also did an export artist and it just gave me the artist. Is there anyway to export both the artist and title together into 1 csv. I mean I know I can open up both csv files in excel and copy the colum, but wondering if I can save the step.

Click to collapse



Hello cloves... When you export the database, use export table (and I guess that option will choose all the info) then you can get access to track id and artist together in the same table... sorry for late answering but I'll check it out as soon as possible and I'll tell you... meanwhile try it yourself, not so hard to choose different options


----------



## zeppelin101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello dear friends,
I thought you might find this query useful for executing in the SQLite Manager:

```
select artist.id, artist.name, track.title from artist JOIN artist_track ON artist.id = artist_track.artist_id JOIN track ON track._id = artist_track.track_id
```


----------



## cloves (May 25, 2013)

Zepplin thanks for the final piece of the puzzle. Just to make this easy for all coming here in the future.

Once you download the shazam database off your phone, you donwload sqlite manager for firefox. Then open it up goto database "connect database" navigate to your folder and then make sure you select show all file types and locate the library.db file

Then on left hand click "Tables" and then on the right goto "Execute SQL" then in the "Enter SQL" enter:

select artist.id, artist.name, track.title from artist JOIN artist_track ON artist.id = artist_track.artist_id JOIN track ON track._id = artist_track.track_id

Then it should populate your tag list below. Then click "Actions" and save results as CSV.

Thanks so much to all to make this happen 

PS there is also another application out now called sound hound which I have noticed tends to find songs especially remixes and spanish etc a bit better then shazam.


----------



## HOWDEHPARDNER (Jun 19, 2013)

*Non Rooted Devices*

Anyone know if it is possible to get this "Shazam.db" on non-rooted phones? i.e. it is not accessible in Windows Explorer otherwise.

I used a utility named Helium (previously Carbon, it's in the Play store) that backed up Shazam, completely I would assume, and created "com.shazam.android.ab," .ab being an archive not unlike .tar. It's not encrypted. Unfortunately the only utilities to extract this archive involve entering it through java and perl scripts that are beyond my understanding. Anyone got any ideas or a helping hand?


----------



## Vladimirofna (Feb 20, 2016)

*How to get My Shazam songs list*

Hey, guys!

I've found an easy and elegant way to get your shazamed songs list. Just press Cntr+A on your My Shazam page and copy the whole page. Then paste it in Excel by pressing Paste special--Values only. And here you are.


----------



## Zoli1972 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi, Friends,

Unfortunately, this solution is not working for me. I downloaded my Shazam list (library.db), which currently contains 2018 tags from my rooted tablet, and can't open it. I tried to do the extraction with several SQL database editors, but had no luck. Either they show me an empty database or some columns containing cryptic data of non-relevant columns like "track_key" and "request_id". Using the MySQL SELECT strings posted around here result in an error message, saying some fields would be missing. The tables "search_result_artist" and "search_result_track" are both empty, but are containing the relevant columns like "artist" and "title". The table "tag" contains 2018 entries, the table "view_myshazam" contains 2017.

Is my database broken? Or did Shazam change something? However, when I open the app, everything looks fine, all tags are present.

What can be done?

Regards,

Z.


----------



## diman82 (Jan 30, 2017)

*It's not so elegant when you have hundreds of tags..*



Vladimirofna said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> I've found an easy and elegant way to get your shazamed songs list. Just press Cntr+A on your My Shazam page and copy the whole page. Then paste it in Excel by pressing Paste special--Values only. And here you are.

Click to collapse



If you have a lot of tags, then this approach is problematic.


----------



## cloves (Jan 30, 2017)

Fyi shazam took there web access to your tags offline, is been over a year and i don't think they plan on fixing it. I emailed them and that is pretty much what they implied.



Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## diman82 (Jan 30, 2017)

I can't find the data .db file at the designated location.
Can someone point me how do I extract/copy the db file on android phone?


----------



## cloves (Jan 30, 2017)

It's in there. I have checked with old shazam and new one, in install directory. Make sure you permissions to see the directory. My phone is rooted so I can go in there and look at it and edit it but if yours is rooted I'm not sure you'll be able to do that.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## diman82 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Not rooted phone!*



cloves said:


> It's in there. I have checked with old shazam and new one, in install directory. Make sure you permissions to see the directory. My phone is rooted so I can go in there and look at it and edit it but if yours is rooted I'm not sure you'll be able to do that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I guess I can't see because my phone is not rooted: https://www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-to-view-data-data-folder-on-an-android-phone-without-rooting-it  :  "You need to root the device to see the data in /data folder."


----------



## cloves (Feb 1, 2017)

Pretty sure that if your are not rooted you will not be able to see a lot of directories 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## diman82 (Feb 1, 2017)

*My Shazam to Youtube playlist export*

I've found a much easier way then digging running buggy SQL queries:

Open Fiddler 4 (https://www.telerik.com/download/fiddler) (or use the Chrome Developer tools)
Goto 'Filters' tab, and set: Hosts => Show only the following Hosts: "*.shazam.com"
Goto https://www.shazam.com/myshazam in your browser
Now to the interesting part: you need to find a row, that contains '/discovery' API endpoint and the 'limit' URL param. Example URL: https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v4/en-US/IL/web/-/tag/02B422B0-AB98-4AEF-AC83-7AF4EFABAB74?limit=20 It should look like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. P.S: It might be several rows like that (in case you scrolled down when browsing)
Right click this row => Copy => Just URL  (CTRL+U)
Go to the browser, and paste the link. *Now, BEFORE YOU CLICK ENTER, edit the 'limit' url param to maximum, so you retrieve all your tags in once.*
Wait for a JSON output, containing ALL YOUR TAGS! P.S  _You may want to use a JSON viewer extension for chrome for pretty JSON output._
Go to the following site to extract Shazam tag names: http://jsonpath.com/
There, you can use a JSONPath Syntax like this to extract the song name: _$..share.subject_ . For more information regarding JSONPath Syntax: http://goessner.net/articles/JsonPath/index.html
You can use this wonderful service to import your shazam list to your youtube playlist: http://mixbla.st/ .
 You can link/connect to your Youtube account, and save the created playlist!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2017)

The approach by diman82 doesn't seem to work as of November 2017, can't find 'limit' & 'token" in URL params anymore, anyone knows another way to accomplish that?


----------



## diman82 (Nov 4, 2017)

*Updated tutorial*



[email protected] said:


> The approach by diman82 doesn't seem to work as of November 2017, can't find 'limit' & 'token" in URL params anymore, anyone knows another way to accomplish that?

Click to collapse



Indeed, Shazam have change to REST API, I've updated the tutorial, please recheck.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> The approach by diman82 doesn't seem to work as of November 2017, can't find 'limit' & 'token" in URL params anymore, anyone knows another way to accomplish that?

Click to collapse



Shazam has changed its API to REST API, I've updated my instructions.


----------



## cloves (Nov 16, 2017)

So it looks like the firefox sqlite manager way to do this is no longer working. I am using shazam encore. I am getting a syntax error in sqlite manager.

The table structure has changed.


----------



## KraFT_mk (Jun 30, 2010)

Before formatting my TD2 I made a full backup.
Now I want to transfer my Shazam tagged songs list back.
Simple copy paste from the backup is not working.
Where Shazam is keeping the list of tagged songs?
How do I export that list?
__________
Update: found it!
Can someone please open this attached  shazam.db (from shazam for wm 6.5 ) and return the song list , date and time in some other  format? xls, cvs etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Serb (Oct 17, 2018)

diman82 said:


> I've found a much easier way then digging running buggy SQL queries:
> 
> Open Fiddler 4 (https://www.telerik.com/download/fiddler) (or use the Chrome Developer tools)
> Goto 'Filters' tab, and set: Hosts => Show only the following Hosts: "*.shazam.com"
> ...

Click to collapse





Now THAT is a brilliant find.

Here is an ever faster/easier way to use that method.

1) Open up Chrome/Firefox, hit F12 to open up webdev tools, switch to Network tab, and then go to https://www.shazam.com/myshazam

2) Find that https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v4/en-US/IL/web/-/tag/02B422B0-AB98-4AEF-AC83-7AF4EFABAB74?limit=20 parameter, change the limit=2000 in that URL (or more, if your Shazam list is bigger than 2000 songs), and then load that URL.

3) Copy that page JSON code into https://konklone.io/json/ and it will give you tabular data with an easy CSV export link too.

Problem solved. And no need to learn / figure out how to use JSON. Voila!

Thanks for that catch again, amigo!


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2020)

So, this is how I exported my Shazam list to Youtube playlist, fast and pretty easy, today the 28th of May 2020. Hope it helps others.

1. I used the advice in this thread to get the JSON file, post by diman82, post #37;  https://forum.xda-developers.com/sh... the web tool  [url]https://konklone.io/json/ to get me a CSV from it. Be carefull that it encodes the resulting CSV file in UTF-8 and if you have bands and sogs with accents (french language etc) you need to convert it to Ansi for the next step, or Excel will mangle the special characters. You can use any decent text editor to do that, I used Notepad++ which is great.
3. Opened it with excel and got only 2 columns from it, the Artist and Song, removed duplicates etc.
4. Created a new excel file with Artist and Song columns and saved it as CSV.
5. Went to this web app https://www.tunemymusic.com/ , uploaded the CSV, it saw my columns names, it knew what they represent (they incorporated a self discovery probably which is nice of them), so I suggest keeping the names Artist and Song for the columns.
Then it asked for destination, chose Youtube, signed in with the account where I wanted the playlist. 
Went on youtube and found my list waiting for me there.

Good luck.


----------



## oli_kester (Nov 6, 2020)

*API version change*

So I'm developing an app that relies on exported data from Shazam. 

I got my JSON data by using the tips on this thread - thanks everyone! 

However, I have just realised that Shazam seem to have moved to a new internal API (V5) that uses Firestore, and does not use a bulk JSON data dump as before . Instead, it seems that the new tags are loaded individually as required when scrolling the page down. 

I could re-write my app to parse the HTML, but I'm wondering if there's another way to query the JSON. 

Would anyone who's previously contributed to this thread care to have a look? I've had a dig around in DevTools but can't find a bulk data store of the tags. 

If you're an experienced web dev / Firestore user, this might be an easy one to solve....


----------



## diman82 (Nov 7, 2020)

oli_kester said:


> So I'm developing an app that relies on exported data from Shazam.
> 
> I got my JSON data by using the tips on this thread - thanks everyone!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've just checked, and the /discovery endpoint stands still, all working like before - you can play with the limit param, and get results. The scrolling part is related to UI only (so not to overload the UI with data, if you say have 1K tags)..


----------



## oli_kester (Nov 7, 2020)

diman82 said:


> I've just checked, and the /discovery endpoint stands still, all working like before - you can play with the limit param, and get results. The scrolling part is related to UI only (so not to overload the UI with data, if you say have 1K tags)..

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying so quickly. Are they still serving you v4 or are you just accessing the old URL with a new API token? I tried that, but I got no response. 

In my region (UK) it seems they have changed it. See below for the only "discovery" requests my browser makes on that website. All v5 - 






I can't see requests to the original endpoint anywhere in DevTools - when I did this a few months ago I found the v4 tag request really easily (with the tips on this thread).


----------



## diman82 (Nov 7, 2020)

oli_kester said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly. Are they still serving you v4 or are you just accessing the old URL with a new API token? I tried that, but I got no response.
> 
> In my region (UK) it seems they have changed it. See below for the only "discovery" requests my browser makes on that website. All v5 -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In my case, I see V4: 
	
	



```
Request URL: Request URL: https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v4/en-US/IL/web/-/tag/F9C7C176-093C-49F2-90BF-6DB4FABB3622?limit=20
```
I'm logged in using Facebook Oauth, you're using Google Oauth, so this is one difference between us.
What happens if you manually input V4, i.e.: 
	
	



```
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v4/en/GB/web/..
```
 ?


----------



## oli_kester (Nov 8, 2020)

diman82 said:


> In my case, I see V3
> I'm logged in using Facebook Oauth, you're using Google Oauth, so this is one difference between us.
> What happens if you manually input V4 ?

Click to collapse



Aha, I figured it out! 

Your post made me think about the different sign-in methods, and it seems that you gotta use the Facebook sign in option to get the old V4 API. The Apple / Google methods could work too, but my account isn't linked to those. 

One thing I know for sure, don't use the email sign-in like I did - this gives you the much less hacker-friendly V5 access. 

Thanks for your help friend. It seems like the Facebook login is pending removal. Who knows when Shazam will close the door on this? So I advise everyone to log in via Facebook and grab your data while you still can! Use the methods posted above.


----------



## diman82 (Nov 8, 2020)

oli_kester said:


> Aha, I figured it out!
> 
> Your post made me think about the different sign-in methods, and it seems that you gotta use the Facebook sign in option to get the old V4 API. The Apple / Google methods could work too, but my account isn't linked to those.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, you're welcome.
Ok, so here is a (very) quick and dirty way to start with V5 API export:
1. Open Chrome developer tools and load ALL your Shazams by scrolling all the way down.
2. Save all calls by choosing the option: "Save all as HAR with content" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Use this online tool: https://hintdesk.github.io/networkhartocsv/input or a Java util: https://www.yamamoto.com.ar/blog/?p=201 to convert har to csv format (better use the java tool, as HAR files can grow very big and it's a bad idea to clip-paste its content to browser window).
4. Once you've converted to csv, it's up to you what tools to use. Basically, I've quickly extracted all /discovery endpoints using Notepad++ (my favorite text editor), so you get a nice list like this:

```
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/333457?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/511537540?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3	
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/460794412?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3	
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/370160230?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3	
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/320159957?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3	
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/121729974?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3	
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/456484798?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3	
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/10099399?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/10099381?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3
https://www.shazam.com/discovery/v5/en-US/IL/web/-/track/332937961?shazamapiversion=v3&video=v3
```
5. From here you can run the following python script/app I've created: https://gist.github.com/diman82/5439d5abe8d9c295db9ad26d376d602c  - you input urls file and it outputs songs.json file which you can use in various online services as previously described.
2 minor problems at the moment:

https://github.com/encode/httpx/issues/914 - nothing I can do, should be fixed on asyncio side, but this doesn't affect the script runtime, it only ends with failure (but songs.json file is still produced)
For non UF-8 characters, output produced is gibberish - will fix this issue when I've more time

P.S Please press 'Thanks', as it took me some efforts to create this python utility!


----------



## oli_kester (Dec 23, 2020)

Good work diman!

So Shazam now seem to offer a CSV export, solving this issue once and for all!

You can export the file by logging into Shazam and heading to this page - https://www.shazam.com/myshazam

There you will see a "DOWNLOAD CSV" button.

-----------------------

As an aside, here is the app I've developed - https://shazam2discogs.olikester.com/

This takes a CSV file of Shazam Tags and adds them to your Discogs Wantlist.

Source code is available here -

https://github.com/oli-kester/shazam2discogs


----------

